# Best Deal for Macbook Pro MD313?



## ParryD (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking forward to buy Apple Macbook Pro MD313 (MRP 69,900/-).

Can anybody assist/ advice for the best deal?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 13, 2012)

check on ebay.in. macs there are cheap compared to local stores


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

You can get it from ebay for around 58.5k only, I got mine from the same seller for 60k


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 14, 2012)

Are the Ebay macs covered under indian warranty


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

^^^^
Yes.
That seller sells official Indian products which are covered under warranty


----------



## ParryD (Jun 14, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> check on ebay.in. macs there are cheap compared to local stores





aroraanant said:


> You can get it from ebay for around 58.5k only, I got mine from the same seller for 60k



Thanks samudragupta & aroraanant for your reply.

I know there was this deal till Wednesday 13-06-12 8:00AM, but the seller ran out stock & closed it on Tuesday. 

Now looking around with stores & premium resellers, am not able to get that price.

@aroraanant: Whats your take on the Model MD313? Kindly update with your reviews.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

The display and the touch of macbook has no comparison, the viewing angles are also very good, plus you get a backlit keyboar as well which really helps in night.The battery back up is superb.
There are few things which I don't like:
Both the USB ports are side be side, so its difficult to use 2 USB devices at a time, as width of each device don't allow you to plugin another one because there is no gap in the USB ports
Lack of USB 3.0
No HDMI and VGA port, you have to buy a convertor for that which costs around 1.5k from apple store and if you buy local ones also they cost you around 800-900 bucks.
And there is no page up and page down button which for me is required sometimes.

Anyways don't worry about the seller, he will restock the item in a day or two.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

ParryD said:


> Thanks samudragupta & aroraanant for your reply.
> 
> I know there was this deal till Wednesday 13-06-12 8:00AM, but the seller ran out stock & closed it on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



It's good for you bro, don't be sad.. coz apple just refreshed new macbook pro lineup with ivy brigdge core i5-3210M and Intel HD 4000 GPU which 2x faster than previous (it is as powerful as nvidia GT 525M) at the same price 
Wait for sometime and get the new model.


----------



## ParryD (Jun 14, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Anyways don't worry about the seller, he will restock the item in a day or two.



Had a word with him, no chances re-stocking as Apple has introduced new models.

Just had a chance to see HP Envy 4 series - Ultrabooks. Look tempting for the price 50-55k. With 3 USB Ports - 2 of 3.0 & 1 of 2.0, HDMI Port, Backlit Keyboard, Additional 32GB SSD apart from main 500GB Main HDD.



rider said:


> It's good for you bro, don't be sad.. coz apple just refreshed new macbook pro lineup with ivy brigdge core i5-3210M and Intel HD 4000 GPU which 2x faster than previous (it is as powerful as nvidia GT 525M) at the same price
> Wait for sometime and get the new model.



Nope Buddy .... the MRP of new line up of Macbook Pro 13 jumps to 81,900/- from 69,900/- of the previous 2011 with hardly any changes apart from the processor.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

ParryD said:


> Had a word with him, no chances re-stocking as Apple has introduced new models.
> 
> Just had a chance to see HP Envy 4 series - Ultrabooks. Look tempting for the price 50-55k. With 3 USB Ports - 2 of 3.0 & 1 of 2.0, HDMI Port, Backlit Keyboard, Additional 32GB SSD apart from main 500GB Main HDD.
> 
> ...



Oh! god why? They increased the price to that much!! 
Show me link!!


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

> Had a word with him, no chances re-stocking as Apple has introduced new models.


I don't think so, it was selling like hell.
Hopefully he will re-stock it.
Just recheck it in a few days


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

@aroraanant
What happened bro, apple macbook pro 13 base model is always priced 69,900 INR MRP after refreshing, what happened to 3rd gen core-i5 model? who said apple raised price that much, give me link? Though it is $1199 in apple.com like 2nd gen core-i5 MD313?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^^
Bro why you quoted my post but???


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Bro why you quoted my post but???



I want to ask you? Sorry, I quoted.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know I never said that.
*ParryD *said that


----------



## ParryD (Jun 16, 2012)

@rider: Buddy, I wrote the about the new MRP for Macbook Pro 13'. I have confirmed this from Apple Premium Reseller & Apple Customer Support - Sales Enquires @ 1800 425 4646.

Anyways, that's all history for me now.

Have Macbook Pro MD313 already in hand - bought yesterday.


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

ParryD said:


> @rider: Buddy, I wrote the about the new MRP for Macbook Pro 13'. I have confirmed this from Apple Premium Reseller & Apple Customer Support - Sales Enquires @ 1800 425 4646.
> 
> Anyways, that's all history for me now.
> 
> Have Macbook Pro MD313 already in hand - bought yesterday.



Congrats for the new laptop!  How much it costed overall?


----------



## ParryD (Jun 16, 2012)

rider said:


> Congrats for the new laptop!  How much it costed overall?



Thanks rider. 

Got it from Premium Reseller for 64k with 6.5k accessories. Worth it?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats bro...I hope you must be in love with it.
BTW for how much did it cost you?

Yes its totally worth it man.
BTW what accessories you got???


----------



## ParryD (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Congrats bro...I hope you must be in love with it.
> BTW for how much did it cost you?
> 
> Yes its totally worth it man.
> BTW what accessories you got???



Thanks aroraanant. 
Will get back to you maybe through PM on installing necessary softwares, MsOffice & so on. 

The Premium Reseller has also offered 5% discount on next Apple purchase & 1 year support.

Accessories: Capdase Leather Pouch, JBL External Speakers, Belkin USB Hub, iPhone 4S Car Charger, iPhone Capdase Dock+Silicon Case+Leather Pouch.

They were insisting to buy Apple Accessories but hardly to add 2 of them within this range of 6.5k.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats really a good deal you have got.
And you could have tried one more thing, I talked to a premium reseller once and they were also offering me MS Office for free.
Anyways PM me for any info.


----------



## ParryD (Jun 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> And you could have tried one more thing, I talked to a premium reseller once and they were also offering me MS Office for free.



Yup... he offered me too. Office for Mac Student - for 3 machines only with Word, Excel & PP instead of these accessories.


----------



## prvprv (Jun 16, 2012)

@aroraanant, @ParryD and other MBP owners.. Hows are the temperatures on your MBP? Especially at the palm rest.?
What about the fan noise and rpm?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

I can even hear the fan noise, but from last few days the temperature has increase, it heats a lot, but no complains to the manufacturer, I use it on my bed so that is the reason.


----------



## ParryD (Jun 17, 2012)

prvprv said:


> @aroraanant, @ParryD and other MBP owners.. Hows are the temperatures on your MBP? Especially at the palm rest.?
> What about the fan noise and rpm?



Buddy, have actually used the notebook for more than 1.5 hour at a stretch till now as yesterday was my first full day with it.

Will surely check & revert? Which model are you using?


----------



## prvprv (Jun 17, 2012)

^^ Mine is also same model as urs MD313

processor temps mostly will be between 60 - 70 C and fan rpm around 2k to 3k but when i play movies < 720p or run XP virtual machine or play youtube videos the fan rpm goes
all the way to 6200. 

Although aluminium works as a good heat dissipant, I feel uncomfortable while typing because some times the palm rests will cross 38  degrees C

Has anyone checked this, the heatsink fan in the rear blows hot air onto the MBP screen. You can clearly feel it when the fan is rotating at higher rpm.

I wonder how things are going with those users who use mac mostly for multimedia authoring purposes because they are mostly high resource consuming applications.

@aroraanant do you game on MBP?


----------



## ParryD (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback prvprv; though am yet to experience such stuff.

Otherwise, how long have you been using MBP 313 & what has been your review on the machine?


----------



## prvprv (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been using it for 3+ months.
Installed Windows and working on java developement using eclipse, etc.

Things I like in MBP are: Light weight, Hight quality screen, backlit keyboard, multi gesture trackpad, Magsafe Charger, Battery power indicator at the left side, good battery backup. 

Things I dont like in MBP : Only one air vent for air passage, heat, No space between USB ports (as aroraanath said), single audio port (mic/speaker), wrong placement of keningston security port beside dvd drive. High price 
(bought it for 80+ k including AppleCare. Had it been around 60K I wouldn't have mentioned any of these negatives )


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2012)

Even I am having the same model i.e. MD313.
And No, I don't game on my Macbook, I have other laptops for that purpose,infact its like now I hardly play games,its very rare I guess, it only happens when some of my friends tempt me but now that also has changed as I m living a different life now, I can't spare much time, the spare time I get, I devote it to TDF 

And I haven't installed any virtual windows also because I have two laptops and one computer, one runs on vista, other on 7 and the pc has got xp but I hardly use my pc, it has not been turned from a long time.


----------



## ParryD (Jun 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> And there is no page up and page down button which for me is required sometimes.



fn+Left or Right Cursor Key does the needful.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^^
Hey thanks for the info man.
I didn't knew that.


----------

